# Interface IP Details lost after reboot



## soamz (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello, I just installed FreeBSD. And did `ifcondig igb0 111.111.111.111/28`
`route add default 111.111.111.110`

The above IP is dummy.
Then pinged 8.8.8.8 and it works.

Rebooted the server, and tried to ping, it says no route to host.

And `ifconfig -a` shows igb0 has no IP.

How do I tell FreeBSD to save my IP config forever?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 28, 2016)

Persistent settings are made in config files, like /etc/rc.conf for the IP address.  The Handbook has lots of examples of configuration and settings.


----------



## soamz (Feb 28, 2016)

So `vi /etc/rc.conf`enter save and then reboot?

Is the same command to paste?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 28, 2016)

No, it is not quite the same format in /etc/rc.conf.

```
ifconfig_igb0="inet 192.168.1.1/24"
```


----------



## soamz (Feb 28, 2016)

Okay let me do that and see if that works.


----------



## soamz (Feb 29, 2016)

it doesn't let me edit the file. Only shows, but doesn't let me delete or add. 
Weird. 

I'm logged in as root only.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2016)

Did you perhaps boot to single user mode?


----------



## soamz (Feb 29, 2016)

I dont know, it opens directly to the screen.


----------



## soamz (Feb 29, 2016)

Can I edit the file ?
I need to edit that file, as it shows wrong ether name. 

My mother board changed, and this new mother board has different ether name. 

Can someone please help how do I edit that file ?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 29, 2016)

Without some details, it is very difficult to tell what is going on.  Which editor are you using?  What does it do when you try to delete or add?  Is there a message or some other indicator?


----------

